# 5% Water Change Everyday. Need To Add Anything?



## RedBellies (Jan 29, 2005)

I am going to do a 5% water change each day (mon-fri), should I be adding anything with the new water to the tank when I do this? Such as salt, etc...? Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Don't add salt in your water changes unless you have a specific reason for adding salt (i.e. planeria).

The only thing I would recommend would be a tap-water conditioner or some sort (Personally I use the product Prime). With such a small percentage water change, you shouldn't have to worry too much, but do keep up with your water parameters. If your parameters get off track in any way, you can adjust accordingly, otherwise, the conditioner should be just fine


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Too much trouble to change water daily. It's better to do a 25% weekly.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water forum


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Too much trouble to change water daily. It's better to do a 25% weekly.
> [snapback]871043[/snapback]​


Agree







Why not just prolong the water changes to a weekly basis. For every water change, anything to safeguard and condition the water to remove harmfull toxins, should be a factor.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Why do you want to do a water change everyday? The water that I use for my P's is drinking water. It only cost in CA $1 to fill a five gallon jug. Just an idea....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

5% water change everyday is ideal if you can spend the time doing it. Almost as effective as a drip system.

But at least weekly is fine. I do mine 3 times a week, about 10%

If you still have ammonia readings as in your other post it may be better to let your tank fully cycle before removing water. Water changes will lower the ammonia in the short term but delay the time it takes to cycle fully.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think I find a big topic no one has mentioned. His tank size. If he only has a 10g tank, 5% is like a big cup of water. Even if its a 55G, 5% is still only a couple gallons of water change. <--really little work if you put the effort

But if he has a 200g tank, thats 10 gallons to change every day, and really doesnt benefit much because of the big tank size anyways. And also it matters what kind of fish you have for addon water dechlorinator...if you have some really weak fish, i would add it, if your fish are hardy, i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Filo said:


> I think I find a big topic no one has mentioned. His tank size. If he only has a 10g tank, 5% is like a big cup of water. Even if its a 55G, 5% is still only a couple gallons of water change. <--really little work if you put the effort
> But if he has a 200g tank, thats 10 gallons to change every day, and really doesnt benefit much because of the big tank size anyways. And also it matters what kind of fish you have for addon water dechlorinator...if you have some really weak fish, i would add it, if your fish are hardy, i wouldnt bother.
> [snapback]871425[/snapback]​


Quite true, it is a small tank (20g/2 reds) he has another thread. Thats why I suggested 5% in the first place. When you are not humping big buckets its easy to do everyday like you said.

The tank is in need of upgrade before long RedBellies, your little babies will grow fast. And potentially 10" ish in an aquarium. They rarely reach 12".
If changing water is a nuisance for you just make sure you change around 25%-30% a week, as said above. IMO the more you split this down the better, but thats just me!

Make sure you are cycled fully before doing this though!

Best of luck


----------



## RedBellies (Jan 29, 2005)

I want to thank all of you guys for helping me out with this. Maybe I will do the 25% change each week, when I vacuum the gravel in my tank. I will also be getting a 55gal tank this week, so house my P's. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Too much trouble to change water daily. It's better to do a 25% weekly.
> [snapback]871043[/snapback]​


a 1/4 of the tank weekly,my god must take soem people all day









is there a need to change it providing the water is ok and there no leftovers in the bottem of the tank?

and if you clean out the leftovers theres not really another reson to change the water right? cos there is nothing to clean out,

also wont it mess up ur water ballance like ur ph and nitrate?

can somone help as im a little bit confussed why keepers would need to change the water? if theres nothing in the water making it bad


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

NitrAte is the final product of the nitrification process. your filters will first consume the Ammonia turning it to NitrIte, this in turn by other forms of bacteria will turn the NitrIte into NitrAte. Your filters will not rid NitrAte from the tank. Out of the above NitrAte is the least toxic form, but should still be kept as low as possible. Zero is next to impossible to achieve, But I strive for 10 or under.

Water changes are a must I am afraid.


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> NitrAte is the final product of the nitrification process. your filters will first consume the Ammonia turning it to NitrIte, this in turn by other forms of bacteria will turn the NitrIte into NitrAte. Your filters will not rid NitrAte from the tank. Out of the above NitrAte is the least toxic form, but should still be kept as low as possible. Zero is next to impossible to achieve, But I strive for 10 or under.
> 
> Water changes are a must I am afraid.
> [snapback]875274[/snapback]​


so i would have to do one once a week then?

or could i get away with a larger change in 2 weeks or are there better ways of doing it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

In my opinion. Little and often is better than large and infrequent.

I would try for at least once a week!


----------



## Gooders (Feb 1, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> In my opinion. Little and often is better than large and infrequent.
> 
> I would try for at least once a week!
> [snapback]875303[/snapback]​


how about a what eva it works out as 3 times a week,and how do u carry em out,

thanks for the help,

and sorry to spam this lads thread


----------

